# poly sander problems



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

has any one seen or heard of this happening before. i was plowing at 5 mph and bumped a curb head on.:crying:


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you build the frame in front of it? Between the cab and the spreader. Heres a picture, not the best but...

It has to go on the inside of the wheel wells and butt up against the spreader. That keeps it from moving foward in case you hit something. I've hit quite a few curbs and haven't had a problem yet. The spreader cant move foward because the straps are pulling it against the box/frame.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

yes after the legs broke i did build a frame. i wish i had heard this before mine broke. it still throws sand salt mix great but make me nervous about filling it up. did you build the frame on your own or was it recommended to you?


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

came with the instructions. I installed my spreader so it was just in the box with all the other stuff. Just used the wood from the pallet that the spreader came on. That really sucks. The only thing I could think of to give it some support would be to put a 2x4 or similar where the legs were use screws to attach it to the broken parts. I don't know, just an idea.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Some one is selling a saltdogg 1500 for $2X00...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76660 but you said it still works so that shouldn't be an issue. Good luck with it !!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

OUCH!!! I installed mine and it had a card in the instructions that stated, "If this is to be installed on a truck equipped with a plow, you MUST build this spacer for it, otherwise the warranty is void". I better build mine FAST... Again, HOLY COW...
Also, did you cris cross your straps like they say to? Front to back and back to front? It looks like you just have them going straight down. That could alsso be why it tried to slide forward..


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I have mine going to the bumper & trailer hitch to keep it from going foward. Didnt criss-cross mine either. Front is strapped to the pockets in the bed to keep it pulled towards the frame.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

10elawncare;727708 said:


> came with the instructions. I installed my spreader so it was just in the box with all the other stuff. Just used the wood from the pallet that the spreader came on. That really sucks. The only thing I could think of to give it some support would be to put a 2x4 or similar where the legs were use screws to attach it to the broken parts. I don't know, just an idea.


just wanted to say thanks for saying that your sander came with directions to build support wall. after hearing that i decided to try and find the installation manual that i got with mine. after searching many places i found it, and it does not mention the support wall, or that the straps should be crossed. I am thanking you because buyers said basically that i was sol. well now i have them because my installation manual is different than the latest version which you have, and i was never told of the change. So my dealer is working on getting me a new one now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Hopefully all goes in your favor, I'd be calm and nice to start and if that doesn't work I'd be standing on someones desk :realmad:


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;734980 said:


> Hopefully all goes in your favor, I'd be calm and nice to start and if that doesn't work I'd be standing on someones desk :realmad:


thanks i am trying to be calm, but it is hard.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Let us know how it goes. Also, in my manual it has it written in there about the platform and there was also another little paper/flyer inside the bag of straps for the tarp. FYI


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

Dodge Plow Pwr;735477 said:


> Let us know how it goes. Also, in my manual it has it written in there about the platform and there was also another little paper/flyer inside the bag of straps for the tarp. FYI


great thanks all this info hopefully should help me. i will let you know


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

how to NOT install your two yard salt dogg!!!!!!


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

just wanted to let you guys know who care that buyers has agreed to send me a new unit. It is going to cost me 400 dollars, but i am willing to pay and have this settled. Over all i would have to say that everyone at buyers customer service and my dealer work hard to help me resolve this problem and i am very satisfied with them. I will definitely be doing more business with them.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Well thats good to hear. They could've really told you to go screw, luckily they didnt lol. Good luck with the new one!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

10elawncare;733005 said:


> I have mine going to the bumper & trailer hitch to keep it from going foward. Didnt criss-cross mine either. Front is strapped to the pockets in the bed to keep it pulled towards the frame.[/QUO
> 
> the rear straps wont keep the load from shifting forward but will keep the box from bouncing around from a speed bump.
> 
> JR


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well hats off to Buyers.

Thats good news. I have a few Salt Dogs and overall like them.

Im glad to see they stand behind their product and will definately continue buying from them


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I built my frame last weekend....my installer didn't bother to make one even so my truck has a plow on it when the spreader got installed.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

When I first installed mine I built a frame around it out of 2x4's covering side side and front. I just slide the frame in the bed of the truck then slide the salter into the frame, keeps it centered every time and its cross strapped to prevent any shifting. I haven't had mine move yet.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

salt dogg;727184 said:


> has any one seen or heard of this happening before. i was plowing at 5 mph and bumped a curb head on.:crying:


Can you PM me the name of the dealer that you bougght this from? Thanks Rich


----------

